# Stranger Things: Wichtiger Schauplatz aus Season 3 vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stranger Things: Wichtiger Schauplatz aus Season 3 vorgestellt*

						Netflix gewährt euch kurz vor dem Beginn von Season 3 nochmals einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die neuen Episoden. Zu diesem Zweck hat der Streaming-Anbieter via Twitter ein kurzes Teaser-Video veröffentlicht, das einen wohl wichtigen Schauplatz etwas genauer vorstellt - der Jahrmarkt in Hawkins.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: Wichtiger Schauplatz aus Season 3 vorgestellt*


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe jetzt etws über die Hälfte von Staffel 3 gesehen, und muss sagen sie gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.
Definitiv besser als Staffel 2, mindestens gleichauf mit Staffel 1, wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt etws über die Hälfte von Staffel 3 gesehen, und muss sagen sie gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.
> Definitiv besser als Staffel 2, mindestens gleichauf mit Staffel 1, wenn nicht sogar besser.



Haben es gestern durchgeguckt.......mega! Auch das Finale.


----------

